# Not even/don't even



## xandersun

Hello, I am just starting to learn Dutch and am a little confused as yet how to translate "not even" in certain contexts. For example, How would one translate

"I am not even American"

Ik ben zelfs geen Amerikaan?
Ik ben niet eens Amerikaan?
Ik ben geeneens Amerikaan?
Ik ben zelfs niet Amerikaan?

If there's more than one possibility, what is the most normal sounding, colloquially?

Also, how would you translate a phrase like "don't even go there"?

Dank jullie wel!


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik ben niet eens Amerikaans!
Ik ben niet eens (een) Amerikaan!
Ik ben geeneens Amerikaan(s)! (=> this sounds normal in Flanders, perhaps a bit chique in the Netherlands)
Ik ben zelfs geen Amerikaan! (Slightly different meaning, I'd say)

"Ik ben zelfs niet Amerikaan" doesn't sound right. Never say "niet + indefinite noun". Always use "geen".


----------



## bibibiben

xandersun said:


> Hello, I am just starting to learn Dutch and am a little confused as yet how to translate "not even" in certain contexts. For example, How would one translate
> 
> "I am not even American"



A neutral translation would be:
Male: Ik ben niet eens Amerikaan.
Female: Ik ben niet eens Amerikaanse.(1)

Or:
Male: Ik ben niet eens een Amerikaan.(2)
Female: Ik ben niet eens een Amerikaanse.

Replacing the noun by an adjective is still frowned upon by some(3), but is commonly heard in the Netherlands:
Both male and female: Ik ben niet eens Amerikaans.

_Zelfs niet/geen_ is not quite the same as _niet eens_:
Ik ben zelfs geen Amerikaan *≈* On top of that, I'm not even American.
There is no true English equivalent, it seems.

Considered rather sloppy Dutch (in the Netherlands, that is):
Ik ben geeneens Amerikaan.
Ik ben geeneens Amerikaans.



xandersun said:


> Also, how would you translate a phrase like "don't even go there"?



Context matters here, but _als je dat maar laat! _will do in most cases. Younger generations will probably prefer _echt niet!_.


(1) Not all women will use the female form.
(2) There may be a subtle difference between _ik ben Amerikaan_ en _ik ben een Amerikaan_. _Ik ben een Amerikaan_ can be interpreted as having subjective overtones. See http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/1312 (in Dutch).
(3) See Betekeniscategorieën, examples 6a and 7a (in Dutch).


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> !
> Ik ben geeneens Amerikaan(s)! (=> this sounds normal in Flanders, perhaps a bit chique in the Netherlands)
> .





bibibiben said:


> Considered rather sloppy Dutch (in the Netherlands, that is):
> Ik ben geeneens Amerikaan.
> Ik ben geeneens Amerikaans.



I read it a few times in books. As a Flemish person I'd never use 'geeneens'. As  I considered it to be colloquial Netherland Dutch. But there's not one 'taaladvies' site that says something about 'geeneens'. 
DVD online mentions 'geeneens'  as 'colloquial' (spreektaal).


> spreektaal
> niet eens, zelfs niet, helemaal niet


----------



## eno2

xandersun said:


> Also, how would you translate a phrase like "don't even go there"?


Laat uit. Begin daar niet aan. Begin daar niet over. Laat maar zitten. Sla maar over.

 phrase.it, first phrase:



> And I'm not inferring the victims are to blame either so don't even go there.


....dus begin daar maar beter niet over.
.... dus laat maar zitten.


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik denk dat ik geeneens verwarde met geenszins (en alleszins) qua status in Nederland.


eno2 said:


> As a Flemish person I'd never use 'geeneens'.


I use it quite often.


----------



## bibibiben

Don't even go there =  Don't do that at any cost = (1) Als je dat maar laat. (2) Vooral niet doen.
Don't even go there  = Don't mention that at any cost = (1) Vooral niet over beginnen. (2) Ik wil het niet eens horen.
Don't even go there  = Don't even think about that = Zet dat (vooral) uit je hoofd.


----------



## eno2

Waw, that's exhaustive. Xandersun got lucky on a second consult.


----------



## xandersun

Thank you so much to everyone! Sorry I have been incomunicado.

This was really helpful. Now to just master "even" (as in even kijken) and not get it confused with zelfs and eens!


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Don't even go there =  Don't do that at any cost = (1) Als je dat maar laat. (2) Vooral niet doen.
> Don't even go there  = Don't mention that at any cost = (1) Vooral niet over beginnen. (2) Ik wil het niet eens horen.
> Don't even go there  = Don't even think about that = Zet dat (vooral) uit je hoofd.



Loiuis Theroux got threatening emails when looking for people to document him on Scientology:
@louis Theroux:
Don't go there! = steek daar je neus niet in = bemoei je daar niet mee.


----------

